# Intention of marriage - UK Fiance Visa



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

We finally finished the application for my fiance's UK Fiance visa. She is travelling to Moscow for submission of documents/application tomorrow.
I've read quite a lot of valuable information on this forum and the only area I'm a little worried about is the "intention to marry" area.
I wrote emails to the local Registry Office and they emailed back a few times, so I have a chain of emails with them, but in the last email they asked me to phone them as I had so many questions. They told me on the phone that we both have to be there in person with relevant documents, so we could not actually book a provisional marriage.
We did not supply a receipt for the engagement ring, because to be honest I did not want my fiance to know how much I spent on it, because it was very very special.
We submitted many photos of our time together, as well as emails, record of Whats App chats, Viber phone call logs, and Skype.
I hope everything will be ok because we are both going crazy being apart and all we want to do is get married and spend the rest of our lives together! To be refused for not showing intention of marriage would be such nonsense in our eyes.
Is there anything else we could have done? This seems like such a grey area.
Why can't they just have a rule that if you don't get married in 6 months, then they have the right to send you back? I don't understand this? Surely applying for a Fiance Visa is the biggest "intention" ever!
I want to personally thank nyclon and Joppa for all the help, support and advice they've offered on here, as well as everyone else who contributed to questions and answers recently and in the past. This truly is a magical place for immigration information.

We both feel like we covered everything but nothing can calm our nerves while we now WAIT for the result...


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Of course you should have included the engagement ring receipt. She's going to be your wife - it shouldn't matter to her what you spent on it especially since it is proof to help you get the visa. But since you didn't, maybe the emails to the registrar will be enough, though honestly I have concerns about it. The point is to prove that wedding plans are well advanced, not that you "want" to marry. 

And they do have a rule that if you don't marry in six months you get sent back.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Really? Is the engagement ring receipt that important? I've not seen much other mention of engagement rings on here. Now I'm truly worried.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

All the "categories" of the visa (financial, accommodation, intent to marry, relationship) are important. For mine, I included:

- Engagement ring receipt
- Picture of me wearing engagement ring
- Wedding gown receipt
- Cake baker deposit receipt
- Venue deposit receipt 
- Florist deposit receipt 
- Photographer deposit receipt
- Save the date fee for Registrar
- Save the date card that was sent to friends

The fact you sent something is good - it shows you didn't just blow off the requirement - and they might come back and ask you for more. If so, be prepared to send that engagement ring receipt and any other evidence you have.

I don't want to worry you unnecessarily; I remember how utterly nervewracking the wait was for me. So try to relax. What did the emails from the registrar say? Did you talk about a date to marry?


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

She is not due to go to Moscow office until noon tomorrow so there is a possibility I could scan the receipt and appraisal for her to use. But she will need to find a place where she can print from her emails. I have a receipt and an appraisal valuation letter for the engagement ring. Would it be okay to use the appraisal instead? It mentions me and my address and that the described article (the ring) is the property of me. It also looks more official because it starts with the words, "this is to certify..."

In the emails I did mention 4 proposed dates (in case they were busy), and I put generally that we intended to marry in November.
We only plan to have a Registry Office wedding in November (no frills) but do intend to have a ceremony next summer for friends and family to join us from overseas. I have emails/letters/brochures from wedding venues explaining this, but obviously no actual bookings.
Also she has bought a dress for the Registry Office, but I now assume she should have provided receipt/photo of that too?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

My opinion: if she has the dress receipt, tell her to include it. Scan the appraisal and send it. If you can scan the brochures, or even FedEx the originals, do it. I think it would strengthen your application.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

AmyD said:


> My opinion: if she has the dress receipt, tell her to include it. Scan the appraisal and send it. If you can scan the brochures, or even FedEx the originals, do it. I think it would strengthen your application.


Okay thanks. She already has the brochures/letter with her.
I don't think she has dress receipt.
I will scan appraisal for her and she can hopefully print somewhere before her appointment.


----------



## boydepaname (Mar 26, 2012)

signifi said:


> We finally finished the application for my fiance's UK Fiance visa. She is travelling to Moscow for submission of documents/application tomorrow.
> I've read quite a lot of valuable information on this forum and the only area I'm a little worried about is the "intention to marry" area.
> I wrote emails to the local Registry Office and they emailed back a few times, so I have a chain of emails with them, but in the last email they asked me to phone them as I had so many questions. They told me on the phone that we both have to be there in person with relevant documents, so we could not actually book a provisional marriage.
> We did not supply a receipt for the engagement ring, because to be honest I did not want my fiance to know how much I spent on it, because it was very very special.
> ...


We didn't submit an engagement ring receipt, mainly for the same reason as you. However, we did submit a letter from our registrar confirming that we had taken all possible steps up to that point, as well as a deposit confirmation for our wedding venue...

So to reassure you a bit, the engagement ring receipt definitely is not mandatory, but I agree with AmyD that it would help if you don't have much other supporting documentation about the actual organisation of your wedding...


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you think I should scan/email the receipt and the appraisal or will the appraisal on it's own suffice?
I can email her actual picture of dress she took for me when she bought it.
Will that be okay?


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks boydepaname! We have explained our intentions clearly in our sponsor/applicant letters.
We are both stressing so much about this. Hope it will be okay.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Would really value anyone else's opinion on this as my fiance now has less than 12 hours before her appointment. Please?


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Please anybody?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about unnecessary details such as engagement ring receipt (not everyone has one!) or another for the dress. You have enough evidence for your intention to marry.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Joppa.
You have eased our minds.


----------

